# Anyone shoot 35mm?



## Zotez (Jan 22, 2011)

This might get moved becuase I dont think photography threads are allowed but I also think this is relevant to urbex.

Does anyone here shoot 35mm? I've just acquired a 35mm Zorki 4k camera & was hoping some people would post up some pictures they've done on film? Has anyone tried lomography in derelict places?

Thanks! This is the camera with the book that my dad gave me, the camera even has the original case and holder with a strap to put it round your neck - no film counter or light meter though!







TL;DR : Please post any 35mm film pictures you've taken!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 22, 2011)

Zotez said:


> Please post any 35mm film pictures you've taken!


LOL! The thread would be thousands of pics long if I posted any done, because I only ever use a 35mm camera and all ny explores are taken with it. 
I thought I recognised your camera...I used to have a Zorki. If I remember right, it isn't a 'through the lens' camera, which is a bit of a sod to use as you need a separate light meter and have to guestimate focussing. Mine's a Minolta SRT 101, which is about 40 yrs old and still going strong. Hope you enjoy your Zorki, Zotez...great fun to use.


----------



## Zotez (Jan 22, 2011)

I love it already & i dont even know what sort of pictures it takes! Yeah it doesnt have a light meter which is a pain but I suppose i'll have to either learn the rules or get a light meter. I will take a look for some of your reports.


----------



## dangerous dave (Jan 22, 2011)

its a range finder there is loads of info on the web on the correct way to use that cam also poundland has film for cheap


----------



## recrudesce (Jan 22, 2011)

i shoot 35mm, here's a link to my film set on Flickr.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/recrudesce/sets/72157624922121247/


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 22, 2011)

dangerous dave said:


> its a range finder...


Ah, that's the fella! Couldn't think of the name when I posted earlier. Doh!


----------



## lost (Jan 22, 2011)

I took these bloody ages ago, I should break out the old Zenit some more. 
Shame I'm so lazy and impatient. Old manual cameras are hard work, even with a working light meter.


----------



## ricvee2005 (Jan 22, 2011)

*35mm photography...*



Zotez said:


> I love it already & i dont even know what sort of pictures it takes! Yeah it doesnt have a light meter which is a pain but I suppose i'll have to either learn the rules or get a light meter. I will take a look for some of your reports.



I would suggest finding a nice book on photography - perhaps from a second-hand bookshop. You'll probably find loads of info on the net, too...

You definitely have a camera worth keeping, there. I switched to digital photography in 2003, but will never part with my 35mm photographic equipment - including an Exa (Zeiss) SLR from about the late 50's or early 60's...and a bag-full of lenses for my Pentax!


----------



## festcu (Jan 22, 2011)

I've got a Canon T70, telephoto and wide angle lenses as well as the standard one that I don't think I could part with - I've also got the Chinon CM4-S that was my first SLR (bought brand new at Dixons)

There is something deeply satisfying about a mechanical shutter and I love the optics. 

Not had a go of a DSLR (wife, kids, mortgage and a penchant for old cars have seen to that) - I'm scared that the optics will be as good and I have to sell a child


----------



## Munchh (Jan 23, 2011)

I generally use a digital 5mp compact for most explores these days along with a Pyramid telescopic mini tripod. I find it a good compromise and it fits in my backpack without being cumbersome. Back in the day though I used an OM10 set with manual adapter for which I need a Sherpa.






Foxy probably takes the most consistent 35mm shots I've seen so far and with ease it seems.


----------



## hydealfred (Jan 23, 2011)

I still have a Minolta X700 and another one which I cant remember the model number of. I found a film in the X700 which has probably been in there for 20 years which I am going to get developed. 

I took 1000's of aviation shots in the 80 - 90's the results of some of these can be seen here - 

www.airshowspast.fotopic.net.


----------



## lazyurbexer (Jan 23, 2011)

I only use 35mm, I've got a Minolta 9000. All of the photos on my Flickr set here are 35mm:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625266349447/

I usually use slide film and then scan the strips with a Canoscan 4000US. 

To be honest, I would be using a DSLR but I just can't afford one that would give me all of the features I want. It's just a cost & convenience thing - I think the biggest advantage of a DSLR over film for me would be the ability to shoot each frame at a different ISO rating.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 23, 2011)

recrudesce said:


> i shoot 35mm, here's a link to my film set on Flickr


Those are gorgeous, Russ. I love the colours and the way you've mixed them together in the thumbnail set. Was it a Kodak film, btw? I once used some almost out-of-date Kodak and the results were similar...fairly pastel, like seaside colours, if that makes sense. lol I wish I could get hold of more as the effect was quite stunning.


----------



## Mr Sam (Jan 23, 2011)

i will upload some of mine soon as ive just bought a scanner 

im using a nikon F55 basically the film version of a nikon D50 so it uses all my current digital lens' apart from the crop factor is a little OTT fish eye with a 10-20 sigma


----------



## recrudesce (Jan 23, 2011)

i use a Canon AE-1P, but i've recently got a Kodak Retinette IIB, which is a new world for me (completely manual).


----------



## Krypton (Jan 23, 2011)

I recently bought a few film cameras and have never looked back. So much cheaper and i think the results are better. Heres a few of mine from christmas time.

Lomo photography imo is a load of bollocks, i use out of date film all the time because its cheaper, and i can tell you ive never got anything that looks like the lomo.

These were shot on a film that expired in 2004....

On a Canon EOS 300

Ive also got a Pentax ME Super which currently has a roll of HP5 in and i have a Canon AE 1 with an XP2 in. Looking forward to the results and im gonna develop the HP5 myself in my bathroom haha.









Straight from the North Pole...






Alone at Thornaby Train Station...






York, dusted with snow...





York Minster






York Station







The Shambles







My cat Elwood...






My Bedroom on a tidy day


----------



## MD (Jan 23, 2011)

I love 35MM here are some i shot on an old zenit 











not brilliant but it was the 1st roll id shot since i was 15 or so !!
ive now got a Canon AE1 program so expect some more


----------



## Zotez (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the replies some fantastic photos and machinery! I think a lot of the crazy colours are from cross processing?


----------



## RiF (Jan 24, 2011)

If I had a scanner, I'd use my 35mm alot more. always love using it


----------



## manof2worlds (Jan 24, 2011)

I've got a 35mm SLR kit which I've had for the best part of 23 years, Miranda body, 28mm wide angle, 70-200 zoom and a nice 50mm prime - all still fully functional as well. But can't afford the bloody film!!! So frustrating.


----------



## recrudesce (Jan 24, 2011)

RiF said:


> If I had a scanner, I'd use my 35mm alot more. always love using it


get them put on CD when you get them developed - that's what i do.



Zotez said:


> Thanks a lot for the replies some fantastic photos and machinery! I think a lot of the crazy colours are from cross processing?


mine are due to light leaks in the camera casing :]


----------



## Zotez (Jan 24, 2011)

Where do you get them developed & at what price?


----------



## lost (Jan 24, 2011)

Tesco will develop on to a CD for 99p


----------



## RiF (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd also use my medium format, but I've lost my light meter


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 24, 2011)

Zotez said:


> Where do you get them developed & at what price?


Until recently, I used a local printer for several years...print & Process of a 24 film costing £5-50. I had to find somewhere else because the bloke of the outfit kept cocking it up and the last time was the last straw. He chucked away most of the last film in it's casette and only developed a strip of four negs. Frantic search by one of the ladies discovered it in the bottom of the printing machine, and she carefully processed it. The bit that the bloke had developed was totally unusable, so it turned out to have been a blessing.

Now I go into Exeter and use a Truprint shop. And the prints are totally superb. Can't believe the difference. £5-99 a film, but I'd rather pay extra and get good negs and prints than crap stuff. The difference shows even more when you scan, as scanning picks up any covered-up mistakes and tweaking.

I've also got some envelopes to send away to Truprint, one of which I've just used to send off two films. I used to use them before the local printers and never had any problem. By post the cost is cheaper...£4 plus £1 p&p...and you can buy cheap film using the service. I ordered 5 for £5. £1 a film which is brill.

The larger Boots stores also do processing. I haven't used them but I've heard they aren't very good. Also by post, Bonus print. Look them up on-line and you can order envelopes (you can do that with Truprint too).

I personally wouldn't use Tesco as I've heard too many horror stories. For perfect results you'll need to be prepared to pay more, but it's worth it, imo, as you won't lose so much resolution when scanning...and they'll last almost indefinitely.

Sorry about the essay, but hope it helps!


----------



## recrudesce (Jan 24, 2011)

I use my local Jessops. I pay £10 and get 1 hour prints on 6x4 lustre, plus a CD.


----------



## RiF (Jan 25, 2011)

Think its only a few quid to get them dev'd an put onto disc at Jacobs


----------



## Krypton (Jan 25, 2011)

I got mine on CD at asda for £2.99 and it was done within the hour. Cant go wrong....


----------



## festcu (Jan 26, 2011)

I just got some Kodak film from Poundland - they are in date till 2013!

Shall pop by for some more tomorrow


----------



## The_Revolution (Jan 27, 2011)

Zotez said:


> Does anyone here shoot 35mm? I've just acquired a 35mm Zorki 4k camera & was hoping some people would post up some pictures they've done on film? Has anyone tried lomography in derelict places?



I've got a Soviet Union 50th anniversary Zorki, but don't dare take it out urbexing. I use Zenits for urbex (and get through a few...) As for processing, I've started using Peak Imaging in Sheffield (as they develop medium format as well), usually send off several films at once.

Here's a photo, Zenit 12 XP, Helios 44M-4, Fujicolor Superia X-TRA 400.


----------



## MD (Jan 27, 2011)

thats nice revo


----------



## Zotez (Jan 27, 2011)

Love that pic - is the zorki you have the one with lenin on it? I saw one of those, looked brilliant!

Is the Kodak film from poundland any good? If so i'll be buying a fair amount! - Do they do B&W film too?

Lastly, where is the cheapest place to have it developed? I plan on using my camera a lot (although maybe buying one with a light meter and zoom function!) but dont really want to spend £5 a time on development. Could always build myself a darkroom I suppose!

Also, while im on the subject - my camera works on turning the lense to focus but also has a timer for taking pictures of yourself (I presume), if i get the camera all focussed then put the timer on and get in the picture will I be blurred?

Thanks!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 27, 2011)

Zotez said:


> ...if i get the camera all focussed then put the timer on and get in the picture will I be blurred?



If you focus on where you'll be then it should be okay. Failing that, just set it to infinity to get an all-round depth of field then tweak it after scanning. Tis a bit of trial and error I've found.

You don't really need a darkroom for developing. If you use one of those black bags you can take the film out of the casette and get it into a developing tank. Once the screw top's on you can do the rest in the kitchen as there's a central opening on the top for pouring the liquids in and out. Getting the film wound takes a bit of practice, but you can do that with some old film until you can do it sight unseen.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, forgot to add...

Yes, you'll need a darkroom for printing, but once you've got the negs developed you can use a neg scanner to get the images on your computer. It's better too, as you lose less resolution than scanning prints. The one I bought is a small stand-alone job and only cost £41. It's very good too, quick and easy with it's own software. Linky below...

It's the second one (Veho - neg, slide & instamatic scanner) and gone down in price than when I bought mine! 

[ame]http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_16?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=negative+scanner&sprefix=negative+scanner[/ame]


----------



## Zotez (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks a lot - you're very helpful!

One last question - is it just b&w film that I can develop myself or can I do colour too? I think b&w looks better myself.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 27, 2011)

Zotez said:


> One last question - is it just b&w film that I can develop myself or can I do colour too? I think b&w looks better myself.



I've only developed b&w myself, but I watched a tutorial about colour developing on Youtube and it's actually easier. I'm not sure if you can do it the 'bag and tank' way though, but I can't see why not as there's no light getting in. Good question...I'll find out about that.

I like b&w better too. I'm going to start shooting b&w again too, as I've got the dev tank. Just need to get the chemicals and thermometer...and some film.


----------



## Zotez (Jan 27, 2011)

Definatley, I think ill be ordering some B&W film soon then seeing how i get on, then look into developing gear. Some of the photos ive seen on film could not be replicated on digital I think.


----------



## SophySka (Jan 30, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> I'm not sure if you can do it the 'bag and tank' way though, but I can't see why not as there's no light getting in.
> :



The bag and tank method is fine for it, as you said as long as their is no light at all you're fine. I've shut my housemates out of the bathroom many times developing film in there 

I love the excitement of shooting 35mm, or any film for that matter, at interesting sites. I find it makes me focus more on getting things right rather than randomly snapping everything, after all it's not like you can get back to some locations every day to reshoot if it goes wrong! 

And to those who mentioned Poundland Kodak film, I've had some great results with it, it's just pretty much a nice, standard colour roll


----------



## Zotez (Jan 30, 2011)

Well guys I spent a long time taking pictures of all sorts of things with my first roll of film, then couldnt work out how to wind it so pulled it out in anger  film ruined.

Put another one in, I know i've wasted one photo but i'll give it another try tomorrow.

Pretty gutted.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 30, 2011)

Regarding developing black and white, if its a c41 film like elford xp2, normal shops do it cheap, but if its a more "posh" (dont actually know the correct term) film like ilford hp5, its best to do it yourself to save money as most shops dont do them.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 30, 2011)

Love film - from 35mm to 5x4 - so pick my brains if you want...


----------



## The_Revolution (Jan 31, 2011)

Zotez said:


> Love that pic - is the zorki you have the one with lenin on it? I saw one of those, looked brilliant!



My Zorki is a type 3C from 1967. The ones with Lenin on are probably customised ones as Zorki's are a fairly popular choice for makeovers. 



Zotez said:


> Well guys I spent a long time taking pictures of all sorts of things with my first roll of film, then couldnt work out how to wind it so pulled it out in anger  film ruined.



If there's one bit of advise I can give anyone using old film cameras, work out how to get the film out before you start (a bit too late for you unfortunately, have a practice with the ruined film).


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 31, 2011)

Zotez;178936 then couldnt work out how to wind it so pulled it out in anger [/QUOTE said:


> The Web is awash with sites that provide full information and operating instructions on Soviet era cameras. You could try the following for starters -
> 
> http://www.commiecameras.com/sov/35mmrangefindercameras/cameras/index.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## RiF (Jan 31, 2011)

The_Revolution said:


> My Zorki is a type 3C from 1967. The ones with Lenin on are probably customised ones as Zorki's are a fairly popular choice for makeovers.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's one bit of advise I can give anyone using old film cameras, work out how to get the film out before you start (a bit too late for you unfortunately, have a practice with the ruined film).



Very nice camera.
I had a Zenit-E for awhile, but I sold it on ebay, because I had know idea how to us it


----------



## tom46 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lil tip, the Kodak Colour Plus you get at Poundland is actually pretty good. I use that with my T90 to keep costs down, it's really not half bad. On a better day, Fuji Superia gives lovely warm tones and Agfa APX is excellent black and white and cheaper than Ilford too.


----------

